# Happy Poos



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Let's celebrate happiness.
Pictures of happy dogs.
So that we can all smile today


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I love your girls!! Beautiful smile. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## woody89 (Sep 21, 2013)

Woody is happy now he can see properly after his hair cut! Love seeing all these smiling dogs


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Love Woody's smile - he looks fabulous


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Gorgeous gorgeous!!


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

*Happy Max and Phoebe*

Tried to get them playing. Best I could do.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Love and happiness...


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Three beautiful girls.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Cat 53 said:


> Three beautiful girls.


I love them


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

My two


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Thank you so much! I am kicking myself for not having a camera at the airport. I brought Rufus in and there was an unabashed five minutes of kissing, smooching, hugging, stroking and fondling between the two of them before she looked up and noticed me! I got a quick hug and kiss and she went back to him.

The airport is the BEST place to socialize a pup. So many sights and sounds, elevators, escalators and things on wheels. Plus dozens and dozens of people wanting to meet him, pat him and talk to him. He came through with flying colours.


----------



## Yogi bear (Feb 25, 2013)

I love this thread! Smiling poos (and beautiful owners) we want more! 

This is small Seymour (when he was a pup pup) mischieviously smiling up at the camera hehe x

https://www.facebook.com/SeymourTheRedCockapoo


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

More smiles, baby smiles. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Some of the nicest smiles I've ever seen!


----------

